#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-06-27
<newlife> ìsera a tutti :)
<ntanitime> Sera e grazie delle dritte :)
<newlife> di nulla ntanitime :)
<totopalma> canale loggato ;)
<ntanitime> Ma visto ci siamo chiedo :9
<ntanitime> Quanti articoli devo tradurre prima di poter fare la richiesta per lunchpad, io pensavo 3-4 giusto ?
<LuigiDiGaeta> Credo che bisogni considerare qualcosa in più del solo numero di articoli tradotti
<LuigiDiGaeta> ma anche dalla costanza e qualità
<LuigiDiGaeta> pensa che io per entrare ho sostenuto
<LuigiDiGaeta> 2 o 3 prove 
<LuigiDiGaeta> e a quei tempi non potevi nemmeno tradurre se non verificavano il tuo livello di inglese
<LuigiDiGaeta> comunque all'o.d.g. c'è anche questo
<newlife> LuigiDiGaeta: ne parliamo in sede di riunione tanto............
<newlife> esatto ;)
<aldolat> salute a tutti
<LuigiDiGaeta> ciao
<LuigiDiGaeta> aldo
<ntanitime> Ciao
<ic3d> Ciao Gente! Quando si comincia?
<aldolat> ciao ic3d newlife sarà qui tra 5 minuti
<aldolat> magari attendiamo se viene qualche altro
<BlackZ> ma non c'era la riunione del gruppo sviluppo?
<aldolat> ciao LuigiDiGaeta
<ic3d> aldolat, ok
<LuigiDiGaeta> no gruppo FCM
<aldolat> BlackZ, nella tabella delle prenotazioni c'è il grupo fcm
<BlackZ> errore mio, scusate ;)
<Palombo> ola gente
<BlackZ> aldolat: scusa un attimo, mi dai il link della tabella delle prenotazioni?
<aldolat> ciao Palombo
<alo21> Palombo: ciao
<ic3d> Palombo, ciao! :-)
<aldolat> BlackZ, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting
<fabrizio> Eccomi qua, buonasera a tutto il gruppo
<aldolat> fabrizio, benvenuto
<BlackZ> grazie, buon meeting
<fabrizio> essendo new del meeting ora che bisogna fare?
<fabrizio> la domanda era x aldo
<aldolat> fabrizio, affronteremo i punti all'OdG
<aldolat> :)
<totopalma> ok, ragazzi, per prenotarvi fate /me si prenota, il sottoscritto vi darà la parola
<totopalma> passiamo alle presentazioni
 * totopalma Salvatore Palma
 * paolettopn Paolo Garbin
<aldolat> un attimo
<aldolat> fermi tutti
<paolettopn> ma resto a leggere, ho amici in casa, ospiti a cena....
<Palombo> ALT
 * totopalma fermo
<aldolat> Palombo, direi che possiamo cominciare
<Palombo> ok
<Palombo> io intanto mi scuso con tutti quanti
<aldolat> **************** INIZIO RIUNIONE GRUPPO FCM ***********************
<Palombo> ma per sopraggiunti impegni dell'ultima ora
<Palombo> (in realtà mi era completamente passato di mente un appuntamento)
<aldolat> Palombo, presentati :)
<Palombo> fra poco devo scappare
<Palombo> vi raggiungerò dopo se siete ancora qui
<Palombo> quindi
<Palombo> direi che newlife  sarà il chairman di questo meeting
<aldolat> Palombo, dicci il tuo nome :)
<Palombo> Palombo, --> Cristiano Luinetti
<newlife> Palombo: 'sera .... in effetti c'e' già totopalma :)
<LuigiDiGaeta> Luigi Di Gaetano presente
<aldolat> --> Aldo Latino
 * newlife → Marco Buono
<ntanitime> ntanitime Giulio Tani
<aldolat> forza gli altri
 * ic3d -> Dario Cavedon
<aldolat> paoletto e totò ripresentatevi
<newlife> fabrizio presentati :)
<fabrizio> -----> Fabrizio
 * totopalma Salvatore Palma
<fabrizio> ----> Fabrizio Brusa
<aldolat> ok, credo ci siamo presentati tutti
<aldolat> newlife, chi fa da segretario?
<Palombo> ragazzi a dopo se siete ancora qui
<aldolat> ciao Palombo
<Palombo> buon meeting... e seriamo che sia proficuo
<newlife> aldolat: totopalma si presta volentieri a moderare la riunione :)
<ic3d> Palombo, ciao!
<aldolat> ok, totopalma segretario
 * ic3d pensa che totopalma sia un bot
<totopalma> -.-'
<aldolat> ricordo a tutti che
<newlife> lol
<aldolat> quando parla uno
<aldolat> non si interrompe
<aldolat> e per parlare
<aldolat> ci si prenota
<aldolat> così
 * aldolat chiede la parola
<aldolat> o una cosa del genere
<aldolat> dico bene totopalma?
<totopalma> aldolat, ceerto :)
<newlife> oppure usando questo comando senza gli apici ' /me si prenota'
<aldolat> ok, newlife prego
<aldolat> perfetto newlife :D
<newlife> Ottimo!
<newlife> :D
<aldolat> ricordatevi di aggiungere "finito" quando finite di parlare :)
<newlife> due righe semplicissime per ringraziare tutti i partecipanti al meeting.... in questo incontro affronteremo delle problematiche che alcuni di voi hanno prospettato
<newlife> come da Ordine del Giorno.......
<aldolat> incollalo tutto newlife
<newlife> Se siete tutti pronti....
<newlife> inziamo col primo punto...........
<newlife> Definire con chiarezza i termini per entrare e uscire dal gruppo. 
<newlife> aldolat:  a te la parola per iniziare:
<newlife> prego!
<aldolat> grazie newlife
<aldolat> quando ho letto questo punto all'Odg
<aldolat> mi sembrava strano visto che
<aldolat> quanto scritto nel wiki mi appare abbastanza chiaro
<aldolat> ma forse lo è per me :)
<aldolat> vediamo di chiarirlo
<aldolat> quando una persona vuole dare il suo contributo per fcm
<aldolat> scrive in lista
<aldolat> lista = mailing list
<aldolat> si presenta
<aldolat> e gli si dà qualche articolo da tradurre
<aldolat> ora
<aldolat> chiunque è libero di fare questa azione
<aldolat> dare il suo contributo quando vuole
<aldolat> senza vincoli
<aldolat> senza esami
<aldolat> (come c'erano una volta)
<aldolat> pensate che una volta si facevano ben 2 sessioni di esami
<aldolat> e si veniva valutati dai revisori
<aldolat> i revisori poi
<BiKwey> Ciao e scusate il ritardo
<aldolat> erano un gruppo a parte
<aldolat> ciao BiKwey a nome di tutti
<aldolat> stiamo parlando del primo punto all'OdG
<aldolat> bene
<aldolat> da qualche tempo però
 * alo21 si prenota
<aldolat> le cose si sono semplificate
<aldolat> e adesso
<aldolat> come detto
<aldolat> chiunque liberamente e quando vuole
<aldolat> dà il suo contributo
<aldolat> ora
<aldolat> se dopo un sostanzioso e valido contributo
<aldolat> questa persona ritiene
<aldolat> di voler diventare parte più stretta col gruppo
<aldolat> può (non deve) fare richiesta di ingresso fra i membri stabili
<aldolat> essere membro stabile comporta innanzitutto il voler dare continuativamente il proprio sostegno
<aldolat> ai lavori del gruppo
<aldolat> questa deve essere l'unica motivazione
<aldolat> il resto non conta
<aldolat> per diventare traduttore stabile cosa fa?
<aldolat> 2 cose: chiede su Launchpad l'ingresso
<aldolat> e
<aldolat> fa richiesta in mailing list
<aldolat> un po' come avviene per la membership di ubuntu-it
<aldolat> la richiesta quindi va fatta sia su LP che in lista
<aldolat> dopo ciò il gruppo si esprimerà se il contributo della persona che chiede sia stato valido
<aldolat> non si tratta di un giudizio e di di non so cosa, ma più che altro di un consenso del gruppo al suo ingresso
<aldolat> ovvio che la richiesta la persona la fa solo quando ritiene di aver dato un valido conributo
<aldolat> e non quando è appena entrato
 * ntanitime si prenota
<aldolat> questo per quanto riguarda l'iter traduttori e traduttori stabili
<aldolat> un'ultima cosa
<aldolat> nel gruppo non c'è più la distinzione fra traduttori e revisori
<aldolat> chi ritiene di poter revisionare, revisioni
<aldolat> chi tradurre, traduca
<aldolat> chi entrambe lo faccia pure :D
<aldolat> sappia però che
<aldolat> noi ci fidiamo del suo giudizio su se stesso
<aldolat> un'ultimo punto ancora e mi taccio
<aldolat> ogni anno, il 30 novembre, facciamo le verifiche sull'appartenenza al gruppo via Launchpad
<aldolat> cioè verifichiamo quelli che hanno la membership di fcm
<aldolat> chi non ha conribuito fattivamente durante l'anno
<aldolat> perde questa membershipo
<aldolat> ma può quando vuole continuare a lavorare, ci mancherebbe!
<aldolat> possiamo discutere, se volete, su cosa debba consistere questo contributo
<aldolat> anche se penso che dare almeno un contributo per la metà dei numeri lavorati durante l'anno sia il minimo
<aldolat> se si sono tradotti 12 numeri
<aldolat> almeno in 7 devo aver dato 1 contributo
<aldolat> o traduzione o revisione o impaginazione
<aldolat> finito. Domande?
<totopalma> alo21, a te la parola :)
<alo21> grazie
<alo21> buona sera a tutti 
<alo21> e scusate il ritardo
<totopalma> dopo alo21 c'è ntanitime 
<aldolat> alo21, il tuo nome?
 * alo21 → Alessandro Losavio
<aldolat> grazie :)
<alo21> aldolat: scusa
<aldolat> no problem
<alo21> secondo me sarebbe comodo avere un parametro oggettivo per decidere se qualcuno è membro o meno
<alo21> come anche negli altri gruppi
<alo21> è molto generico dire: dopo qualche contributo potete richiedere la member ecc..
 * LuigiDiGaeta chiede la parola
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<alo21> si potrebbe dire ad esempio: dopo aver dato un contributo continuo per 6 numeri ecc..
 * totopalma si prenota
<PaoloRotolo> Salve,
<PaoloRotolo> ops
<PaoloRotolo> scusate, ho spinto per sbaglio invio :(
<alo21> ovvio che adesso come adesso, prima di chiedere la member ci si deve fare l'esame di coscienza...
<alo21> finito
<ntanitime> penso tocchi a me !
 * ic3d si prenota
<totopalma> ntanitime, si, tocca a te :)
<ntanitime> Volevo chiedere solo quale sia la linea di condotta consigliata
<ntanitime> cioè , si comincia con le traduzioni e dopo un tot si passa alle revisioni
<ntanitime> oppure si può fare anche revisioni dopo 2 o 3 traduzioni..
<ntanitime> finito
<totopalma> dopo ntanitime c'è LuigiDiGaeta poi PaoloRotolo 
<totopalma> LuigiDiGaeta, a te la paropla
<totopalma> *parola
<LuigiDiGaeta> ok
<LuigiDiGaeta> io penso che non sia una questione di numeri
<LuigiDiGaeta> per diventare membri stabili
<LuigiDiGaeta> si dovrebbe vedere anche la qualità
<LuigiDiGaeta> ad esempio chiedere a chi ha revisionato
<LuigiDiGaeta> gli articoli di chi
<LuigiDiGaeta> chiede
<LuigiDiGaeta> la membership
<LuigiDiGaeta> come gli è sembrato
<LuigiDiGaeta> non è questione di saper l'inglese o no
<LuigiDiGaeta> ma è anche questione di come si affronta la traduzione
<LuigiDiGaeta> uno dei miei errori ricorrenti era, ad esempio
<LuigiDiGaeta> scrivere "cliccare"
<LuigiDiGaeta> invece di fare click su
<aldolat> clic
 * alo21 si prenota
<LuigiDiGaeta> continuo a sbagliare
<LuigiDiGaeta> credo di aver finito
<LuigiDiGaeta> totpalma
<totopalma> dopo LuigiDiGaeta c'è PaoloRotolo 
<PaoloRotolo> Salve, sono arrivato ora causa impegni. Mi presento ora per il log:
<totopalma> PaoloRotolo, prego
 * PaoloRotolo → Paolo Rotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Concordo pienamente con Luigi. Secondo me, il lavoro dev'essere valutato per la sua qualità di traduzione oltre che per la continuità. E' inutile avere più numeri tradotti male da più volontari e risistemati da due persone che poi fanno tutto il lavoro.
<totopalma> dopo PaoloRotolo c'è totopalma poi c'è ic3d 
<PaoloRotolo> Senza dimenticare però che il gruppo FMC è anche un'opportunità per migliorarsi e per imparare a tradurre meglio, accettando i consigli e le correzioni di chi ne sa di più
 * aldolat si prenota
<PaoloRotolo> finito, grazie :)
<totopalma> totopalma, prego
<totopalma> allora volevo discutere su due cose,
<totopalma> riguardo l'entrata ai membri stabili e riguardo il mantenimento della membership.
<totopalma> Riguardo l'entrata ai membri stabili:
<totopalma> secondo me sarebbe piu semplice se il candidato che vuole entrare contatti solo gli amministratori e coloro che hanno revisionato gli articoli che ha tradotto, e visto il parere dei revisori gli admin accettano o meno :) nel gruppo e su lp il candidato;
<totopalma> riguardo il mantenimento della membership:
<totopalma> vedendo questa pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Edizione, in fondo ho visto che sono indicati i vari partecipanti che segnano la traduzione ai vari numeri;
<totopalma> ho notato che alcuni collaboratori non traducono da un bel po i vari numeri, quindi secondo me vanno ritoccate le linee guida, in modo da regolamentare anche il mantenimento della membership.
<totopalma> Si, d'accordo, si tratta di volontariato, ma secondo me se uno prende un'impegno, almeno avvisi in ml che non puo più collaborare :-).
<totopalma> Secondo me ci sono due possibilità:
<totopalma> modificare la durata della membership da 12 a 6 mesi e aggiungere un numero massimo di traduzioni mancanti per ogni candidato (cioè un candidato per restare nel gruppo puo mancare in tot numeri, pena l'esclusione dal gruppo;
<totopalma> oppure tenere inalterato il periodo di 12 mesi, a aggiungere il numero massimo di traduzioni mancanti per ogni candidato (vedi sopra la spiegazione).
<totopalma> In ogni caso bisogna stabilire quanti numeri si traducono in 6/12 mesi, in modo da stabilire il minimo di assenza.
<totopalma> Da tener presente che anche il gruppo doc, promo e test hanno delle linee guida a riguardo :).
<totopalma> In questa maniera sono presenti nel gruppo solo i membri attivi, e in questa maniera si incentiva maggiormente a partecipare :)
<totopalma> finito :)
<totopalma> ic3d, prego :)
<ic3d> ok
<ic3d> 2 parole sulla membership: davvero, è _poco_ importante
<ic3d> chiedere la membership al più presto possibile,
<ic3d> per avere una "medaglietta"
<ic3d> serve davvero poco alla vita del Gruppo FCM
<ic3d> è molto di più tanto dare un contributo che sia continuativo
<ic3d> nel tempo, che è cosa ben più difficile
<ic3d> quanto alla qualità, ben sapete che la prediligiamo da sempre alla quantità
<ic3d> è per questo che siamo indietro nelle traduzioni
<ic3d> ma è anche per questo che siamo gli unici ad avere tradotto _tutti_ i numeri di FCM
<totopalma> dopo ic3d c'è alo21 poi aldolat 
<ic3d> fin qui pubblicati (a meno di quelli che dobbiamo ancora tradurre,ovviamente)
<ic3d> quindi, membership: si possono definire meglio le regole, ma non è così importante
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<ic3d> resterei più elastico 
<ic3d> su questo tema
<ic3d> anche perché in passato eravamo troppo rigidi! ;-)
<ic3d> (e siamo stati bachettati benevolmente per questo)
<ic3d> finito
<totopalma> alo21, prego
<alo21> certo... meglio fare una cosa bene che mille affrettate
<alo21> prima si è detto di chiedere la membere solo agli admin ed ai rispettivi revisori
<alo21> ma come fa un revisore che segue più persone a riordare chi è migliorato o meno?
<alo21> a questo punto converrebbe istituire un tutor
<alo21> ma ciò richiederebbe risorse (inutili forse)
 * LuigiDiGaeta chiede la parola
<alo21> di certo svolgere lìesame 
<alo21> per entrare non è una cosa molto piacevole
<alo21> sopratutto se siparla di volontariato...
<totopalma> dopo alo21 c'è aldolat poi PaoloRotolo 
<alo21> quindi ci vorrebbe quasi una "sentinella" che in qualche modo indichi che
<alo21> un traduttore o quello che sia 
<alo21> potrebbe essere membro o meno
<alo21> finito
<totopalma> aldolat, prego
<aldolat> ic3d, non sai quanto mi trovi d'accordo con te
<aldolat> sottoscrivo quanto hai detto
<sharkbait> ciao a tutti scusate ma non ce l'ho fatta a arrivare prima
<aldolat> e chi è anziano come noi due sa che il gruppo fcm è stato in questi anni sotto limatura continua
<aldolat> finché
<aldolat> finché siamo arrivati alle "regole" che ci governano attualmente
<aldolat> io dico solo che
<aldolat> mettere paletti, normette e cavilli
<aldolat> ci toglierà tempo
<aldolat> specie a chi ne ha già poco
<AndroUser> paolettopn vi seguo..
<aldolat> mi starebbe bene quanto dice alo21 per definire un numero minimo per chiedere la membership
<aldolat> ma
<aldolat> io direi
 * newlife si scusa . problemi di router! :/
<aldolat> fidatevi di chi traduce nel gruppo, fidatevi dell'uomo! :D
<aldolat> mettete meno paletti possibile
<aldolat> ognuno sa se può chiederla questa membership
<aldolat> finito
<totopalma> dopo aldolat c'è PaoloRotolo poi LuigiDiGaeta 
<totopalma> PaoloRotolo, prego
<PaoloRotolo> E' giustissimo quello che ha detto ic3d: molte volte si vede la membership come un punto di arrivo, un traguardo. Una volta ottenuta si può anche “lasciare” tutto. 
<PaoloRotolo> Invece no, la membership va vista come un obbiettivo da raggiungere per collaborare ancora più attivamente al gruppo.
<PaoloRotolo> Secondo me la membership andrebbe resa “meno importante” di com'è ora, specialmente quella dei gruppi.
<PaoloRotolo> Sicuramente non è però da eliminare
<PaoloRotolo> intesa in un certo modo invoglierebbe ancora di più a contribuire
 * alo21 si prenota
<PaoloRotolo> finito
<totopalma> LuigiDiGaeta, prego
<totopalma> dopo LuigiDiGaeta c'è alo21 
<LuigiDiGaeta> io sono d'accordo
<LuigiDiGaeta> con aldo
<LuigiDiGaeta> sono uno degli ultimi ad aver fatto gli
<LuigiDiGaeta> esami
<LuigiDiGaeta> ed introdurre cavilli
<LuigiDiGaeta> rallenterebbe il gruppo
<LuigiDiGaeta> io proporrei che quando uno chiede di 
<LuigiDiGaeta> essere membro stabile
<LuigiDiGaeta> si veda come sono gli articoli tradotti per un certo 
<LuigiDiGaeta> periodo
<LuigiDiGaeta> e quindi si da l'ok o meno
<LuigiDiGaeta> a secondo di questo giudizio
<LuigiDiGaeta> Ho finito, mi scuso ma probabilmente devo chiudere la connessione prima quindi
<LuigiDiGaeta> in quel caso
<LuigiDiGaeta> vi saluto già
<LuigiDiGaeta> da ora
<totopalma> alo21, prego :)
<alo21> una cosa veloce
<alo21> in effetti ripensandoci
<alo21> appoggio ciò che ha detto PaoloRotolo 
<alo21> consideriamo che ottenere
<alo21> la member è solo una gratificazione del lavoro
<alo21> svolto niente più
<alo21> finito
<totopalma> se non erro non c'è nessuno prenotato
<aldolat> no infatti
<totopalma> c'è qualcuno che vuole intervenire?
 * newlife si prenota
<totopalma> newlife, prego
<newlife> dunque, non mi ero preparato nulla...... vado a braccio.........
<newlife> credo che il problema sia...... fissare dei valori oggettivi o mantenere una fase di organizzazione come questa? ....... nel senso.........
<newlife> fissare dei limiti (per esempio diceva alo21 dopo 5.6 traduzioni  puoi essere ammesso nel gruppo) oppure... aspettare una autovalutazione delle stesse persone?
<newlife> quindi........
<newlife> quale delle due è più restrittiva?
 * aldolat chiede la parola
<newlife>  diciamo che nessuno, mi sembra di capire, voglia ristringere ulteriormente il gruppo ad una cerchia d'elite...........
<totopalma> dopo newlife c'è aldolat 
<newlife> giusto?
 * ntanitime si prenota
 * newlife finito!
<totopalma> aldolat, prego
<aldolat> la prima è più restrittiva
<totopalma> dopo aldolat c'è ntanitime 
<aldolat> la seconda mi dà libertà
<aldolat> ma
<aldolat> per me
<aldolat> si può definire una mozione su cui votare
<aldolat> anche perché è già tardi :D
<aldolat> e siamo al punto 1
<aldolat> finito
<totopalma> ntanitime, prego
<ntanitime> io opterei per 5/6 articoli tradotti
<ntanitime> mi sembra un buon numero
 * alo21 si prenota
<ntanitime> chiaro devono essere tradotti
<ntanitime> con decenza 
<totopalma> dopo ntanitime c'è alo21 
<ntanitime> finito
<aldolat> ntanitime, consecutivi? (scusate eh)
<ntanitime> totali
<aldolat> nell'anno?
<ntanitime> bè per esempio dopo una media di 5 o 6 articoli su tre uscite
<ntanitime> qualcosa del genre
<ntanitime> *genere
<totopalma> ntanitime, hai terminato?
<ntanitime> si scusate
<ntanitime> terminato
<totopalma> alo21, prego
<alo21> piccola parentesi. Come ha detto ntanitime, non è solo questione di numeri
<alo21> finito
<aldolat> alo21, esatto
<totopalma> ok, passiamo ai voti? c'è qualcun'altro che vuole intervenire?
<ntanitime> facciamo delle proposte e poi votiamo ?
<LuigiDiGaeta> \me chiede la parola
 * LuigiDiGaeta chiede la parola
<totopalma> LuigiDiGaeta, prego
<LuigiDiGaeta> io proporrei
<LuigiDiGaeta> di verificare 
<LuigiDiGaeta> un numero di articoli
<LuigiDiGaeta> nelle ultime tre uscite
<LuigiDiGaeta> tipo 4/5
<LuigiDiGaeta> e poi avere un periodo ibrido
<LuigiDiGaeta> di 1/2 uscite
<LuigiDiGaeta> dove i revisori
<LuigiDiGaeta> danno un giudizio 
<LuigiDiGaeta> finito
 * alo21 si prenota
<totopalma> alo21, rego
<totopalma> *prego
 * aldolat chiede la parola
<alo21> non vorrei che ci fossero "massacri" solo perchè un traduttore non riesce a tradurre ad esempio 5/6 articoli in tre uscite
<alo21> finito
<aldolat> :D
<totopalma> aldolat, prego
<aldolat> ho paura che riportiate il gruppo a quando ci fu detto (benevolmente)
<aldolat> di essere troppo rigidi
<aldolat> per cui
<aldolat> io voterei una mozione del genere:
<aldolat> si vota se concedere o confermare la membership dopo 6 contributi
<aldolat> che ne dite?
<aldolat> 6 o anche 5
<aldolat> così chi cerca un criterio oggettivo ce l'ha
<ntanitime> in massimo 4 numeri
<aldolat> ma mi pare semplice
<aldolat> da seguire
<aldolat> occhio che
<aldolat> se io traduco male
<aldolat> niente membership
<aldolat> per questo chi revisiona
<aldolat> dica sempre in mailing list cosa ha trovato (di importante si intende)
<aldolat> finito
<aldolat> scusate un secondo
<aldolat> ntanitime, dici 4 numeri minino?
<aldolat> *minimo
<ntanitime> si
<ntanitime> cioè  come
<ntanitime> hai detto te 4/5 traduzioni spalmate su una media di 4 numeri e si può chiedere 
<ntanitime> finito
<totopalma> aldolat, che si fa ora?
<aldolat> newlife, ic3d votano solo quelli di fcm?
<newlife> totopalma: aldolat votiamo da mozione
<ic3d> aldolat, direi di si
<aldolat> quanti sono quelli presenti?
<ntanitime> 1
<aldolat> sono 7
 * BiKwey si prenota
<aldolat> BiKwey, vai
<BiKwey> Scusate, volevo solo fare il punto sulla mozione da votare
 * alo21 scappa (il suo parere è favorevole alla limitazione di 5/6 articoli in 4 uscire). Ciao a tutti
 * paolettopn ritorna...
<BiKwey> riguarda solo la membership su launchpad?
<BiKwey> senza richiedere la membership si può continuare a tradurre?
 * paolettopn chiede la parola...
<BiKwey> finito, grazie
<totopalma> paolettopn, prego
<paolettopn> grazie, buon sera a tutti....
<paolettopn> fino a pochi minuti fa sono stato costretto
<paolettopn> a rimanere assente, causa una visita a casa da parte di amici...
<paolettopn> non aveno la possibilità di leggere tutto quanto se potete riassumetemi
<paolettopn> qunto fatto, in modo da darmi una possibilità di darvi una mano... se possibile...
<paolettopn> finito..
<aldolat> paolettopn, stiamo per votare se concedere o confermare la membership dopo tot contributi
<aldolat> allora
<paolettopn> ik, quanti?
<aldolat> fissiamo la mozione per favore
 * newlife concorda con aldolat fissiamo!
<aldolat> va bene questa? si vota se concedere o confermare la membership dopo 6 contributi continuativi
<aldolat> siete d'accordo o va modificata?
 * newlife chiede a totopalma di far votare questa mozione!
<totopalma> votate!
<paolettopn> +1
<aldolat> +1
<PaoloRotolo> +1
<BiKwey> +1
<totopalma> PaoloRotolo, solo membri fcm :)
<PaoloRotolo> ah, scusate
<ic3d> +1
<aldolat> LuigiDiGaeta, newlife ntanitime 
<aldolat> votate
<ntanitime> si
 * ic3d pensa che i +1 sono già la maggioranza
 * newlife si astiene!
<newlife> OTTIMO! :)
<aldolat> newlife, ic3d secondo il wiki potrebbero votare solo i membri approvati su LP
<aldolat> facciamo votare tutti i traduttori di FCM?
<newlife> concordo aldolat
<aldolat> quindi votano aldolat BiKwey fabrizio ic3d LuigiDiGaeta newlife ntanitime paolettopn
 * ic3d pensa che chi ha partecipato alla riunione merita anche di poter dire la sua votando
 * newlife pensa: comunque hanno votato tutti gli appartenenti ad FCM :D la mozione È APPROVATA  :)
<newlife> no scusate manca LuigiDiGaeta e BiKwey
<fabrizio> è piacevole vedere che cambiano le regole in corsa, questo è vero "open source", per me +1
<aldolat> newlife, pensavo che si fosse votata solo la mozione, non il contenuto
<aldolat> cioè se l amozione andava bene così
<aldolat> quindi?
<ic3d> fabrizio, più che open source è "do ocracy"
<newlife> aldolat: :O pardon......... io avevo capito che si votava tutto insieme!
<newlife> pardon.......... -.-'
 * newlife concorda con ic3d :D
<newlife> aldolat: fai tu il resoconto allora
<aldolat> ic3d, la votazione è valida così o dobbiamo ancora votarla?
<ic3d> aldolat, ripiloghiamo il voto
<aldolat> si è votato per questo:
<aldolat> se concedere o confermare la membership dopo 6 contributi continuativi
<aldolat> aventi diritto 8
<aldolat> aldolat BiKwey fabrizio ic3d LuigiDiGaeta newlife ntanitime paolettopn
<aldolat> favorevoli: 5
<aldolat> MOZIONE APPROVATA
<ic3d> ok
<paolettopn> ok
 * newlife pensa: come sempre aldolat è chiarissimo! :D
<ntanitime> io non faccio parte del gruppo su lanchpad
<aldolat> ntanitime, abbiamo modificato in corsa la cosa
<newlife> ntanitime: ma sei di FCM :D
<ntanitime> ok
<newlife> ottimo........ se siete d'accordo passiamo al punto 2..... velocissimo :D
<paolettopn> ok
<aldolat> vai
<newlife> Passiamo ora al secondo punto dell'ODG
<aldolat> incolla il punto 2
<newlife> Definire quali sono le competenze base per essere traduttore o revisore.
<newlife> faccio un piccolo preambolo........
<newlife> Fermo restando che le competenze sono già ampiamente spiegate nel nostro wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Partecipare, facciamo ora qualche considerazione.
<newlife> Dunque, finora la figura di traduttore e di revisore erano separate e ognuna a suo modo lavorava con metodi diversi.
<newlife> Per diventare revisori occorreva fare domanda in ML e, dopo un veloce scambio di valutazioni, il Gruppo autorizzava un traduttore ad iniziare a Revisionare gli articoli!
<newlife> A differenza delle precedenti due figure, la figura di impaginatore è sempre stata vincolata alla capacità di utilizzo di Scribus, programma di impaginazione usato per i nostri lavori.
<newlife> In questo periodo, però, è emersa una visione un po' più aperta delle figure sopra descritte.
<newlife> A mio modesto parere (IMHO) la figura di traduttore e di revisore non sono poi così distanti l'una dall'altra; chi sa tradurre un articolo di Full Circle Magazine, vuol dire che ha le competenze per farlo!
<newlife> Fondamentalmente le stesse competenze possono essere applicate al lavoro di revisore perchè, in linea di principio, chi revisiona fa un lavoro di controllo verificando le traduzioni con la pagina 'sorgente' in lingua inglese.
<newlife> In linea di massima chi revisiona, è come se traducesse direttamente anch'egli, leggendo l'articolo in inglese e validando dall'atro lato il lavoro svolto dal traduttore!
<newlife> Ovviamente, dando per scontata l'importanza della figura di traduttore, va sottolineato che il lavoro di Revisore ha una importanza notevole nel nostro gruppo perchè, dopo aver tradotto l'articolo ed averlo revisionato, NON esistono altri STEP di controllo e verifica ma si passa direttamente all'impaginazione
<newlife> (in fase di impaginazione ovviamente qualcosa può essere ricontrollato ma la sintassi, la grammatica ed il significato globale rimane lo stesso!).
<newlife> Quindi, se da un lato chi traduce è in grado anche di revisionare, chi si vuole cimentare in questa nuova avventura (Revisionare gli articoli) DEVE essere consapevole dell'importanza del lavoro che sta svolgendo!
<newlife> Detto questo, si pensava di 'liberalizzare' le due figure di Traduttore e di Revisore; chiunque faccia parte del gruppo può ricoprire entrambi gli incarichi, può quindi Revisionare e Tradurre, una o l'altra cosa o, se gli fa piacere nello stesso numero può tradurre uno o più articoli nonchè revisionare uno o più articoli!
<newlife> Unica limitazione che rimane è che, ovviamente, NON è possibile revisionare un articolo dalla stessa persona che lo ha tradotto; primo perchè altrimenti la figura di revisore sarebbe sminuita e si rischierebbe di NON REVISIONARE un proprio articolo ma avallarlo direttamente senza ricontrollarlo,
<newlife> secondo perchè così facendo si fa in modo che su ogni articolo vi abbiano lavorato almeno due persone (TRADUTTORE/REVISORE) permettendo un più facile controllo degli errori e dello stile.
<newlife> Ho terminato.... ora a voi la parola!............Appena tutti hanno terminato i propri interventi passiamo alla votazione di questo punto!
 * ic3d si prenota
 * paolettopn si prenota
<totopalma> ic3d, prego
<ic3d> solo 2 parole
<totopalma> dopo ic3d c'è paolettopn 
<ic3d> il revisore è solo un paio di occhi (o anche 4) in più rispetto al traduttore
<ic3d> non è che deve rifare la traduzione da zero
<ic3d> deve rivederla
<ic3d> e trovare se "suona bene" o se ci sono errori oRRografici :-)
<ic3d> quindi
<ic3d> tutti possono essere revisori
<ic3d> basta solo essere attenti
<ic3d> e di solito
<ic3d> un buon traduttore attento
<ic3d> è anche un buon revisore
<ic3d> finito
<totopalma> paolettopn, prego
<paolettopn> eccomi..
<paolettopn> non mi soffermo sul traduttore, bensi sul lavoro del revisore...
<paolettopn> in effetti il revisore deve avere una certa esperienza in più del trad, in quanto conosce bene le regole di traduzione e anche 
<paolettopn> il metodo comunemente usato per far si che l'articolo mantenga il
 * ic3d si assenta 2 minuti
<paolettopn> lo stesso significato della lingua madre,
<paolettopn> che non sempre viene facilmente tradotto dallo slang originale...
<paolettopn> come accaduto nel passato, il revisore è una persona che ha fatto abbastanza pratica traducendo 
<paolettopn> varie tipologie di articolo, dalla più tecnica a quella letterale....
<paolettopn> stringendo, credo che il revisore debba avere quella pratica in più che assicuri un buon risultato all'impaginatore e successivamente 
<paolettopn> ai vari correttori di bozza finale...
<paolettopn> tutto qui, finito...
<totopalma> ok, se non c'è nessuno si passa ai voti
<ntanitime>  e che votiamo scusate
<paolettopn> :)
<newlife> dunque............
<newlife> il succo e'......................
<newlife> o meglio la mozione.........
<newlife> Chi fa il traduttore può anche fare da revisore ......... senza dover superare alcun particolare esame........
<newlife> chiaro?
<fabrizio> \me si prenota
 * aldolat si prenota
<totopalma> fabrizio, prego
<fabrizio> grazie
<totopalma> dopo fabrizio c'è aldolat 
<fabrizio> premesso che concordo pienamente con quanto scritto da
<fabrizio> newlife e aldolat, proporrei la seguente mozione
<fabrizio> per i traduttori che si sentono sicuri
<fabrizio> chiedere semplicemente in ML di diventare Revisori
<fabrizio> cosi che possano iniziare anche loro avventura
<fabrizio> finito
<totopalma> aldolat, prego
<newlife> aldolat: a te la parola
<aldolat> fabrizio, io farei così come più o meno abbiamo fatto e tenendo conto anche di quello che ha detto ic3d: uno arriva in fcm, gli si fa tradurre un articolo
<aldolat> e il revisore espone come sia andata
<aldolat> se il parere è positivo, lui è sia trad che rev
<aldolat> che ne pensi?
<fabrizio> perfetto
<newlife> Ottimo!
<aldolat> quindi la mozione è: dopo un primo articolo di prova, ogni collaboratore è sia traduttore che revisore
<aldolat> votiamo?
<newlife> yes
<aldolat> +1
<paolettopn> --> astenuto
 * newlife +1
 * ic3d +1
<aldolat> stop?
<ntanitime> -1
<ic3d> altri voti? potete anche dire che vi astenete
<BiKwey> --> astenuto
<newlife> fabrizio: LuigiDiGaeta ?
<newlife> ecco......... appunto
<aldolat> ok mozione RESPINTA
<newlife> ?
<aldolat> no?
<paolettopn> già... contando...
<newlife> se contiamo fabrizio che sopra aveva detto perfetto.........
<aldolat> si vota con +1
<newlife> aldolat ......... fai il resoconto
<fabrizio> +1 scusate il ritardo
 * newlife avete ragione!
<newlife> appunto! :D
<newlife> aldolat: quindi?
<aldolat> abbiamo 4 voti favorevoli su 8
<aldolat> 1 negativo
<aldolat> 2 astenuti
<newlife> infatti siamo 7 :D
<aldolat> la maggioranza era 5
<newlife> la ggioranza sarebbe 4 :D  7 /2      +1
<newlife> luigidigaeta è uscito prima
<newlife> giusto? :)
<aldolat> come vuoi, comunque non cambia la situazione
<aldolat> per me è respinta
<newlife> yes...........
<paolettopn> concordo..
<newlife> ok!
<aldolat> ma la situazione rimane così come si fa adesso
<paolettopn> ok
<newlife> passiamo oltre? :)
<ntanitime> io rimanderei la decisione
<newlife> ntanitime: ok! la teniamo buona e ne riparliamo!
<newlife> :)
 * ic3d pensa che le regole si possono sempre cambiare, mica sono scritte sulle Tavole della Legge ;-)
 * aldolat concorda
<paolettopn> quoto ic3d 
 * newlife concorda con ic3d ;)
<fabrizio> quoto pure io
<newlife> passiamo al punto 3...................?
<newlife> posso?
<paolettopn> y
<aldolat> newlife, sei tu il chairman
<newlife> Parliamo ora del punto 3 all'ODG.
<newlife> Automatizzare la fase di traduzione/revisione/impaginazione di particolari articoli.
<newlife> Dunque, effettivamente molti mi hanno chiesto tramite email cosa volesse significare!
<newlife> :D ora spieghiamo l'arcano!
<newlife> Se notate in questa pagina del wiki ove sono presenti gli articoli in fase di traduzione http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Edizione, alcuni articoli come per esempio "COPERTINA", "INDICE" e "COME CONTRIBUIRE", sono pagine che in linea di massima sono (passatemi il termine!) quasi banali, semplicissime e velocissime da tradurre!
<newlife> Queste tre pagine in linea di massima si traducono in circa 5-10 minuti, la loro revisione è praticamente nulla  e non necessitano di particolari accorgimenti se non nella fase successiva di impaginazione!
<newlife> Si pensava, quindi, di toglierle dal wiki come pagine editabili e, in fase di impaginazione il o gli Impaginatori provvederanno alla traduzione 'on the fly', EX TEMPORE, al bisogno ecco, recuperando pagine WIKI utilizzabili per altri scopi e focalizzando l'attenzione dei Traduttori/Revisori sulle pagine 'vere e proprie' del Magazine!
 * newlife ha finito!
 * paolettopn si prenota
<newlife> paolettopn: prego!
<paolettopn> poche cose... 
<paolettopn> lo sappiamo che Contribuire, l'Indice pagine sono sempre le solite cose, mentre la Cover cambia di volta in volta e spesso Aldo me l'ha corretta con 2 click, in quanto 
<paolettopn> i testi a volte lasciano varie interpretazioni di traduzione... che cannavo spesso!
 * ic3d pensa che la copertina andrebbe sempre revisionata! ;-)
 * aldolat si prenota
<paolettopn> In effetti automatizzare lo vedo una buona cosa ma anche chi impagina trova utile trovare dei testi tradotti invece di andare on-fly...
<paolettopn> la revisione come dice iced andrebbe sempre fatta, per evitare refusi sulla beta...
 * paolettopn ho terminato
 * newlife si prenota
<newlife> aldolat:  a te la parola
<aldolat> totopalma, dov'è? :D
<aldolat> allora
<newlife> totopalma: s'e' dato alla macchia :D
<aldolat> paolettopn, facciamo che se tu ci aiuti a impaginare io ti traduco la cover. :D
<aldolat> o il resto!
<paolettopn> gh!!
<aldolat> eheh
<aldolat> paolettopn, il punto è che
<aldolat> è un contributo troppo modesto per dire di aver contribuito
<aldolat> per cui
<totopalma> dopo aldolat c'è paolettopn 
<aldolat> tenendo conto di quanto dice ic3d
<aldolat> cover, indice e come contribuire
<aldolat> si possono revisionare in fase di pdf
<aldolat> si tratta di testi brevissimi
<aldolat> giusto revisionarli
<aldolat> ma si possono demandare in quel momento
<aldolat> finito
<newlife> tocca a me totopalma :D
<newlife> brevissimamente.............
<totopalma> newlife, prego
<newlife> concordo con Aldo...... revisione delle pagine direttamente sulla beta del pdf.... risparmiamo pagine wiki e velocizziamo...... e evitiamo contributi 'troppo modesti' ........
 * newlife finito
<newlife> se non ci sono altri interventi.......... possiamo votare questa mozione..........
<aldolat> la posto
<aldolat> Mozione: riservare la traduzione di copertina, indice e "come contribuire" agli impaginatori
<newlife> Togliere la traduzione e revisione delle pagine COPERTINA, INDICE, e CONTRIBUIRE...... e revisionarle in fase di beta pdf
<aldolat> :D
<ntanitime> astenuto
<newlife> si..... aldolat ... la somma della mia e tua :D
<newlife> votiamo!
<ic3d> +1
<aldolat> +1
<paolettopn> +1
<newlife> +1
<fabrizio> +1
<newlife> BiKwey: 
<BiKwey> +1
<newlife> resoconto..............
<newlife> 6 favorevoli
<newlife> un astenuto
<newlife> aldolat: decreta tu! :)
<paolettopn> :)
<aldolat> MOZIONE APPROVATA
<aldolat> :D
<newlife> yes
<paolettopn> bene..
<newlife> avremmo un altro punto all'ODG
<aldolat> alrtri 2
<aldolat> ma li salterei
<aldolat> :P
<newlife> gia aldolat
<newlife> cosa ne pensate?
<newlife> li affrontiamo?
<paolettopn> se andiamo veloci, si!
<ntanitime> citiamoli brevemente poi decidiamo
<newlife> allora.........
<aldolat> vai newlife
<newlife> per quanto riguarda il recupero del GAP..............
<newlife> secondo me la discussione è troppo lunga.........
<newlife> la iniziero io in ML.........
<newlife> postero' una mail il piu chiara possibile e decideremo da ML! se per voi va bene........
<newlife> che ne dite?
<aldolat> newlife, prova a esporre
<paolettopn> certo, lo abbiamo già fatto nel passato.... votando in ML, come qui!
<aldolat> forse vogliono votarla qui
<newlife> ok
<newlife> velocemente..........
<newlife> ecco qua..........
<newlife> Eventuale Sprint per 'eliminare' o 'ridurre' considerevolmente il gap con Full Circle Magazine inglese.
<newlife> Come sicuramente già sapete...
<newlife> Il nostro amato magazine 'sforna' un numero al mese è quindi un periodico mensile ed in più di tanto in tanto qualche speciale!
<newlife> Al momento, come anche pubblicato sul nostro Blog, il 24 Giugno us è uscito il numero 50 di FCM inglese!
<newlife> Ora, noi a breve dovremmo pubblicare il n.40 tradotto in italiano!
<newlife> A differenza di quello che molti credono (e riporto solo dati ufficiali del sito di FCM inglese) NON sono i francesi quelli che riescono a stare più 'al passo' con FCM internazionale ma gli ungheresi.
<newlife> Si, FCM Ungheria che al momento ha pubblicato il numero 44 sul sito internazionale è la nazione che più di tutte al mondo riesce a rimanere il più vicino possibile all'edizione inglese!
<newlife> ... e sono comunque indietro di 6 mesi!
<newlife> Noi al momento siamo a dieci mensilità (ripeto il 40 è in dirittura d'arrivo!).
<newlife> Con la nostra compattezza, con i mesi estivi che arrivano (veramente son già arrivati che qua oggi c'erano 35 gradi uffff!) e magari un po' più di tempo da dedicare a FCM Italia e alle traduzioni,revisioni impaginazioni potremmo ottenere in poco tempo un exploit veramente fantastico!
<newlife> Insomma, senza tanti giri di parole, qua l'obbiettivo è chiaro, limpido, trasparente e.... goloso!
<newlife> Raggiungere in poco tempo FCM internazionale e mantenere il passo con loro!
<newlife> :D
<newlife> A qualcuno potrà sembrare solo UTOPIA ma........
<newlife> vi snocciolo solo due conticini!
<newlife> :D
<newlife> Allora nell'ultimo mese abbiamo chiuso il n.39 (che era fermo da Febbraio e con pochissimi contributi già fatti!)
<newlife> il n.40 è in dirittura d'arrivo
<newlife> il 41 è a buon punto!
<newlife> il 42 (almeno per uno o due articoli 'sembra' già tradotto e presto metteremo le pagine nel wiki per completarlo!
<newlife> SE chiudiamo questi in poco tempo abbiamo recuperato in poco più di un mese il gap di tre numeri ( 4 senza contare il numero 50 uscito da poco!)
<newlife> Ma ci rendiamo conto quanto questo GAP sia alla nostra portata?
<newlife> Con gli attuali ritmi in 3-4 mesi potremmo recuperare il divario!....
<newlife> Ma non voglio forzare la mano........Nè tantomeno infondere teorie fantasiose.
 * ic3d si prenota
<newlife> Scegliamo per esempio una tempistica di 6 mesi (faccio solo un prospetto d'esempio!)
<newlife> Dunque 15 giorni di Luglio per chiudere i numeri suddetti e poi...(ma ci vuole molto meno!)
<newlife> 6 mesi (Agosto 2011-Gennaio 2012) per recuperare il divario... COME?
<newlife> Ovviamente dovremo programmare 'l'assalto alla diligenza' con una metodica d'attacco!
<newlife> 6 mesi sono altri 6 numeri (ad agosto dovremmo vedere il n.51 a Gennaio il n. 57)
<newlife> Noi ad Agosto al numero 44 SICURO! ma possiamo anche arrivare al 45! a fine Agosto (sempre contando 15 giorni a numero!) :D 
<newlife> Differenza 12 numeri da recuperare in 6 mesi!
<newlife> Quindi....Pensiamo alla UBUNTU-maniera...
<newlife> Pensiamo ad una roadmap....
<newlife> Da Agosto 2011 e per sei mesi...
<newlife> Ogni 15 giorni un numero nuovo di FCM tradotto, revisionato, impaginato e pubblicato!
<newlife> Che ne dite?
<newlife> Si lo so che siamo carenti di impaginatori (per ora) ma considerate che avevo in mente anche di fare delle brevi ma intense sessioni per l'impaginazione degli articoli (una sorta di ubuntu FCM Classroom! in IRC).... 
<newlife> Ragazzi qua trovate gente che vi spiega come usare Scribus in maniera professionale... :D
<newlife> Togliendo il collo di bottiglia delle impaginazioni siamo a cavallo e non ci resta che galoppare!
<newlife> :D
<newlife> Il fatto che in più chiunque può partecipare a qualsiasi livello..... beh ragazzi...... ci resta SOLO da lavorare e far vedere a livello internazionale una cosa fondamentale!
<newlife> Il Gruppo FCM Italia NON ha eguali!
<newlife> :D
 * newlife FINITO! :)
<ntanitime> discussione troppo lunga abbandono :)
<totopalma> ic3d, prego
<newlife> prego ic3d
<ic3d> una proposta scandalosa: se invece di correre, saltiamo
<ic3d> ?
<fabrizio> \me si prenota
<ic3d> voglio dire saltiamo alla traduzione del numero 50 e via...
<totopalma> dopo ic3d c'è fabrizio 
<ic3d> finito
<totopalma> fabrizio, prego
<fabrizio> ok
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
 * paolettopn si prenota
 * BiKwey si prenota
<totopalma> dopo fabrizio c'è PaoloRotolo poi paolettopn 
<fabrizio> newlife mi è piaciuta la tua attenta analisi
<fabrizio> a questo punto mi/ti chiedo dove sta il collo di bottiglia per superare questo
<fabrizio> ostacolo?
<fabrizio> finito
<totopalma> PaoloRotolo, prego
<PaoloRotolo> anch'io avevo proposto tempo fa a newlife di saltare fino all'ultimo numero. Secondo me, infatti, gli ultimi numeri parlano di argomenti "attuali", come unity e gnome shell, nell'ultimo articolo. Solo che alcuni articoli potrebbero diventare un po' meno interessanti dopo un po' di tempo
<newlife> bentornato Palombo :D
<Palombo> grazie newlife 
 * aldolat si prenota
<Palombo> a che punto siete?
<aldolat> punto 4
<totopalma> dopo PaoloRotolo c'è paolettopn poi BiKwey 
<PaoloRotolo> come un rilascio appena disponibile
 * newlife si prenota
<PaoloRotolo> Ricordo infatti che il numero speciale di Lucid venne tradotto dopo, rispetto all'inglese, quando ormai era già uscito maverick
<PaoloRotolo> d'altra parte, però, si salterebbero alcune parti importanti tipo la guida in python parte 2. Saltando ci ritroveremmo direttamente alla 4
<PaoloRotolo> ovviamente è un esempio
<PaoloRotolo> finito
<totopalma> paolettopn, prego
<totopalma> dopo paolettopn c'è BiKwey poi aldolat poi newlife 
<paolettopn> si... non sono d'accordo con il saltare la trad dei numeri che ci separano dall'ultima edizione uk, ma anche quanto detto da PaoloRotolo ha il suo senso...
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<paolettopn> il fatto di riuscire a recuperare il gap di separazione era ed è anche il mio sogno nel cassetto, maturato per anni e che credo giusto verso tutti coloro che leggono la nostra FCM attendendo numero dopo numero... quindi secondo me 
<paolettopn> garantirei la continuità, con l'aiuto di tutti noi...
<paolettopn> finito.
<totopalma> BiKwey, prego
<totopalma> dopo BiKwey c'è aldolat poi newlife poi PaoloRotolo 
<BiKwey> non vorrei fare confusione ma il 42 potemmo chiuderlo presto
<BiKwey> oltre all'art su python
<BiKwey> ho tradotto C&C r la recensione di kubuntu 10.10
<BiKwey> per affrontare la particolarità del n 50
<BiKwey> molto dedicato a unity e a come la pensano gli utenti
<BiKwey> potremmo accoppiarlo nella traduzione al 42
<BiKwey> solo per questa volta
<BiKwey> e concentrarci su una tabella di marcia che ci consenta di restringere il gap
<BiKwey> finito
<totopalma> aldolat, prego
<aldolat> grazie, sono uscite delle suggestioni interessanti
<aldolat> intanto grazie a BiKwey per il fatto che è già avanti
<aldolat> con le traduzioni ma spero che
<aldolat> altri non abbiano fatto gli stessi tuoi articoli
<aldolat> sempre che abbiano avuto l'idea di portarsi avanti col lavoro
<aldolat> riguardo al salto che proponeva ic3d non sono d'accordo
<aldolat> per via delle serie che risulterebbero mancanti di pezzi
<aldolat> come diceva PaoloRotolo
<aldolat> finito
<newlife> tocca a me.....vero?
<aldolat> yup
<paolettopn> zi
<newlife> allora..........
<newlife> saltare direttamente non mi sembra corretto per tutti i lettori che scaricano la rivista in italiano....
<newlife> detto questo.........
<totopalma> dopo newlife c'è PaoloRotolo 
<newlife> il gap si puo' recuperare in vari modi.........
<newlife> come per esempio...
<newlife> in un mese si possono tradurre due numeri...
<newlife> uno vecchio per recuperare il GAP...
<newlife> uno nuovo per dare notizie fresche!
<newlife> il tutto...........
<newlife> usando anche pagine del BLOG......
<newlife> tipo pubblicare articoli in versione PREVIEW. del nuovo numero......
 * aldolat si prenota
<newlife> una chicca che permetterebbe ai lettori di leggere anche cose aggiornate
 * ic3d deve proprio mollare, s'è fatto tardi e domani mi sveglio prestino
 * newlife finito!
 * ic3d augura buona notte a tutti!
<aldolat> ciao ic3d :)
<Palombo> ic3d, notte
<Claudinux> 'notte ic3d 
 * paolettopn quoto ic3d reggo ancora x poco....
<fabrizio> buona notte ic3d
<newlife> grazie di tutto ic3d
 * totopalma saluta, ciao :)
<newlife> PaoloRotolo: tocca a te
<PaoloRotolo> secondo me si potrebbe analizzare velocemente il nuovo numero appena uscito di FCM in inglese. Se contiene articoli come recensioni di giochi, programmi o guide di programmazione, lasciarlo da parte e continuare con i numeri precedenti. Se invece nel nuovo numerò c'è uno speciale sulla Alpha2 di ubuntu bisognerebbe tradurre prima l'ultimo numero, e poi magari tornare indietro. Fare una sorta di tabella di priorità con i 
<PaoloRotolo> numeri da tradurre subito e quelli che possono anche aspettare. Bisognerebbe segnarsi anche i vari speciali, per evitare di saltarli. Questo però creerebbe un po' di disordine nell'uscita dei numeri. Ci ritroveremmo con un numero 43, poi con un 50 e poi nuovamente con un 44. Ogni soluzione ha i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti. Purtroppo...
<PaoloRotolo> finito
 * newlife concordo con PaoloRotolo
<aldolat> newlife, per ora non toccherei il blog per questo
<aldolat> usiamo il wiki
<paolettopn> concordo con aldolat 
<aldolat> chiediamo pagine in più se il caso
 * Palombo si prenota
<aldolat> lo richiede
<aldolat> non dimenticate che
<aldolat> le pagine degli articoli hanno le ACL
<aldolat> che consentono la visione solo ai membri di fcm
 * newlife si prenota
<aldolat> poi una domanda a newlife
<aldolat> quanti numeri si dovrebbero tradurre in contemporanea?
<aldolat> mi risponderesti subito?
<aldolat> finito
<newlife> aldolat: in contemporanea ...... non c'e' un limite...... abbiamo sperimentato adesso due numeri insieme....... ho chiesto agli amministratori del wiki e.........
<newlife> non ci sono limiti alle pagine che ci servono......
<newlife> basta editarle...... le acl poi ci pensano loro.........
<newlife> quindi in teoria..... anche tutte fino al 50 ... pronte da tradurre....
<newlife> insomma. quante ne vogliamo.. dipende da noi e da come vogliamo organizzarci!
<newlife> Palombo: tocca a te
<Palombo> eccomi, stavo leggendo un po' di mail arretrate (-:
<Palombo> dunque, sono entrato a metà discorso, ma mi pare d'aver capito che si sta ipotizzando di saltare avanti e indietro con la traduzione dei numeri
<Palombo> personalmente non è che sia molto favorevole alla cosa
<Palombo> mi metto nei panni di chi legge la rivista, e secondo me creerebbe un po' confusione
 * aldolat quota
<Palombo> oltre al fatto che si rischia di interrompere anche un certo filo logico
 * newlife quota!
 * paolettopn quoto2
<Palombo> vero è che al lettore interessano sicuramente di più gli ultimi numeri
<Palombo> più attuali, con argomenti nuovi etc.
<Palombo> io direi di vedere come andiamo con lo sprint
<Palombo> se in un mese si riescono a fare due o quasi numeri
<Palombo> direi di andare avanti in ordine progressivo
<Palombo> finito
<Palombo> grazie
<aldolat> direi di votare prima che il log venga spezzato alla mezzanotte
<newlife> yes........
<paolettopn> ok
<Palombo> ok
<aldolat> mozione?
<newlife> aldolat: la mozione!
<aldolat> -.-'
<newlife> lol
<Palombo> chi è il chairman??
<aldolat> si vota se aggiungere un ulteriore numero alla pagina Edizione in modo da accelerare i tempi di rilascio
<aldolat> ok?
<newlife> votiamo!
<Palombo> quindi 3 numeri nel wiki?
<aldolat> mi pare di aver capito così
<aldolat> correggetemi
<Palombo> newlife, è così?
<newlife> yes....... aldolat Palombo
<newlife> lo sprint poi ci penso io a spammare tutti :)
<aldolat> newlife, ma non più di 3?
<newlife> aldolat
<aldolat> sennò non si capisce niente
<newlife> votiamo per tre
<aldolat> MOZIONE: si vota se aggiungere un ulteriore numero alla pagina Edizione in modo da accelerare i tempi di rilascio
<Palombo> ok, via col televoto
<aldolat> votate
<newlife> poi vediamo come va e prendiamo le misure a riguardo aldolat
<newlife> +1
 * paolettopn +1
<fabrizio> +1
<aldolat> +1
<BiKwey> +1
<Palombo> +1
<aldolat> 6 su 6
<newlife> appena in tempo :D
<aldolat> MOZIONE APPROVATA
<Palombo> andata
<newlife> bene
<paolettopn> bene
<newlife> solo una cosa................
<newlife> MOZIONE APPROVATA
<newlife> un numero in piu in traduzione........
<aldolat> per l'ultimo punto ne discutiamo in mailing list
<paolettopn> ok
<newlife> proviamo così poi ........ vediamo come va e aggiustiamo il tiro
<aldolat> possiamo chiudere la riunione?
<Palombo> yessss
<newlife> CERTO aldolat :D
<aldolat> ***************** RIUNIONE CHIUSA *******************
<PaoloRotolo> ok allora, buonanotte a tutti!
<aldolat> grazie a tutti :)
<fabrizio> notte a tuttiiiiii
<aldolat> ciao PaoloRotolo
<BiKwey> 'notte
<newlife> notte a tutti e grazie :D
<aldolat> ciao fabrizio
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<aldolat> ciao BiKwey
<fabrizio> ciao Aldo
<Palombo> 'notte gente
<paolettopn> grazie a tutti... buona notte e ci si legge in ML...
<newlife> PaoloRotolo: sara' presto dei nostri :D
<aldolat> mi sono perso......... ciao a tutti!
<BiKwey> ciao aldolat
<aldolat> :D
<Palombo> newlife, non vedo l'ora
<paolettopn> notte!!!
<aldolat> BiKwey, fatti vedere in IRC!!
<PaoloRotolo> ahahah :D
<newlife> BiKwey: ecco
<Palombo> ciao BiKwey 
<newlife> passa da IRC dai :D
<PaoloRotolo> Ne riparliamo domani
<Palombo> newlife, avete parlato di BiKwey ??
<BiKwey> daccordo a che ora ci siete di soliyo?
<newlife> BiKwey: io spessissimo :D
<newlife> BiKwey: anche aldolat
<aldolat> BiKwey, spesso anche tutto il giorno
<aldolat> lavoriamo avendo IRC aperto
<newlife> BiKwey: aiuta a sincronizzarci meglio  :)
<newlife> piu diretto di tutto BiKwey :)
<BiKwey> purtroppo io solo di sera
<newlife> ottimo BiKwey :) sarebbe ottimo!
<aldolat> ragazzi spostiamoci in #ubuntu-it-trad
<BiKwey> ok
<newlife> yes
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-06-30
<mardel88> ciao a tutti... non riesco a installare ubuntu 13.04 su windows 8 con wubi, mi dice errore alla fine
